# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  Notifications not working?

## raylo32

I have my profile set to get instant e-mail notifications for replies to subscribed topics but I haven't received a single one since I have been a member. I checked and my e-mail address is registered correctly.  Is this feature broken?

----------


## raylo32

Anybody??  Is there a moderator in the house?  CA maybe?

----------


## galken

> Anybody??  Is there a moderator in the house?  CA maybe? color switch ?


Is this feature broken

----------


## curious aardvark

works for me.  I still get email notifications of reported spam. Don't wnat them as I clear it when I'm here anyway :-) 
There is work being down on the forum software at the moment - hopefully to make it easier and quicker to clear spam. 
So maybe that's effected it. 

try unticking the notifications option. Logging out, logging back in, reticking it and do the log out, log back in thing. 
If that doesn't work - no idea.

----------

